# Dogs On The Trampoline



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Here's my lot and Sparky (JRxYT), Elsa (GSD) and Milly (BCx) on the trampoline, kindly donated by Colette (foxylady).


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

........a few more.........


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

great pics.. they look like they're havin a good time!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

looks like fun


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

And of course the cats had to have a go too!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great fun


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

Lol so cute. How many animals you got in total? Looks like a fair few


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Great pic's thanks for posting them  great to see them all having fun  when we going to see a pic of you on it lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

can't get over how patterdaley trinny looks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

foxylady said:


> Great pic's thanks for posting them  great to see them all having fun  when we going to see a pic of you on it lol


Haha, I can't take pics of myself! I have been wrestling with our three on it though! 

We've got three dogs and two cats, a rabbit and two guinea pigs! The other three dogs are other peoples!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

minnie said:


> can't get over how patterdaley trinny looks!


Patterdaley? PMSL 

God knows what's in her, supposedly she's staff, jr, collie but I don't know where the collie's gone!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

lol just been having a battle of the minds with a kid posing as me on another forum, my brains turned to mush
oh dear i meant to type patterdale terrier honest!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha, I can't take pics of myself! I have been wrestling with our three on it though!
> 
> We've got three dogs and two cats, a rabbit and two guinea pigs! The other three dogs are other peoples!


No excuse  get the OH to take pic's of you having fun with the dogs


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great pics, there all havin a blast on the trampoline


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

like the ones with the dog sitting in the background looking at the guinea pigs


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

Great pics Alan! Can just imagine Jayjay racing up the garden, jumping onto it and boucning off it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

i want a go


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> like the ones with the dog sitting in the background looking at the guinea pigs


lol i like that one to hhaha..

They are all so spoilt bless their hearts...u can really see the happiness and contentness in their faces...bloody brilliant to see 

like a load of kids on the trampoline aint it lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> like the ones with the dog sitting in the background looking at the guinea pigs


Haha was wondering if anyone would notice that! 



spellweaver said:


> Great pics Alan! Can just imagine Jayjay racing up the garden, jumping onto it and boucning off it!


He can't get on it on his own and it's a bit high for him to be jumping off although he did once! 



claire said:


> i want a go


Come round then! 



Eolabeo said:


> like a load of kids on the trampoline aint it lol.


Sure is just with less arguements! 

Here's a video of the pups: YouTube - Puppies playing


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

They look as if they are enjoying the Trampoline


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good pictures, they sure are having fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they look like they are having loads of fun, loved the video too


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

great meeting you for that short amount of time 
lovely pics and it looks like the dogs and the cats were really enjoying themselves on the trampoline


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh alan admit it you got the trampoline for yourself really????


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

This lot look like they're having fun,beautiful dogs AJ and great pics too


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Lovely pics and lovely dogs and cats 

Did they get the hang of bouncing?


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

They r such good pics  they look like they are having a whale of a time and a good way to wear em out


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

great pics,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> Oh alan admit it you got the trampoline for yourself really????


Maybe it was for me just a little bit? 



Emstarz said:


> Did they get the hang of bouncing?


Errr, not really no, the dogs think it's a big wrestling ring!


----------



## hannah_louise (Apr 24, 2008)

They're on there all the time bless them all. Even dogs that are boarding with us seem to love it! I totally recommend getting one! LOL


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are gorgeous doggies (and kitties too!). Brave though, I'm scared of trampolines LOL


----------

